# I May Have Just Aquired The Perfect Field Watch.....



## DeepSea (Jun 15, 2009)

So after a day off yesterday to have tubes put in my 11 month old sons ears, I arrive at work this morning to find that my Bertucci A-2T Titanium DX3 field watch had arrived, I ordered it last friday and from what I had seen of it, as I have been looking for that just right field watch and had looked at many, I really liked it, but when I took it out of the box I knew I had the one I had been holding out for,.. solid titanium, recessed crystal, screw in crown and case back, fixed lug pins, case measures in a 40mm, lug width 22mm and 45mm from top to bottom, 4 o-clock date location, also Quartz movement with a 6 year battery. The strap is super nice and very well constructed, double ply nylon with metal eyelets, and titanium buckle, very well constructed watch, I like it so much that I have ordered up the Vintage Un-dated version with dark olive strap, titanium and dark olive dial, i'm expecting delivery tomorrow. The first pics are borrowed from the seller, the ones that follow are ones I took this evening......have some nice wrist shots but wouldnt let me post any more pics.....enjoy...


----------



## DeepSea (Jun 15, 2009)

Heres a couple more pics....wears well, I have a fairly large wrist, im 6' tall and around 215lbs, have never measured my wrist, but you get the picture, it has nice size to it, I imagined it being smaller..


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah that looks good - Nice clear dial (for Mr Magoo here) - How much & where from if its not a secret? - Only US side of pond when I googled :taz:

Regards

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Stunning piece, the utilitarism of that piece is stunning. I want one  And just as I thought that I didn't have to get any more this year..


----------



## DeepSea (Jun 15, 2009)

PaulBoy said:


> Yeah that looks good - Nice clear dial (for Mr Magoo here) - How much & where from if its not a secret? - Only US side of pond when I googled :taz:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul


Thanks, I ordered it off of a site called Zappos.com, not sure if they ship international, it is a great watch, with the titanium it has a nice featherweight feel to it. This one has Japanese movemtent, I would assume Miyota, but the Vintage that I'm expecting today has swiss quartz movement, hopefully Ronda with the extra 35 dollars added to the price tag.


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Personally I'd have a NATO strap on it, but it does look more than tough enough for its purpose.

So good you bought it twice!


----------

